# Packing Tips For Travel



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What about the foods you want to bring for traveling? Let's say you're getting hungry and you need a quick snack to board on the plane.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very useful information to help us better navigate the many vagaries of today's more challenging travel environment! Thankyou for such timely and appropriate planning/packing guidance!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And if taking a huntin' or fishin' trip, arrange to borrow the gear you need from the outfitter at your destination. This will save, in the first case, having to deal with confused bureaucracy and petty clerks, and in the second with unwieldy (and delicate) rods. Travel is aggravating enough without self-inflicted annoyances.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I used to pride myself on taking just a carry-on. But had to start checking luggage when I started leaving 3/4 of my clothes at the last donation as charity.
UPDATE! But just back from a cruise to Alaska* and last year I had a major injury from a fall and am doing well, but have lost a lot of muscle in my legs and arms. This trip I needed help putting the carryon up in the overhead bin AND getting it down. Lots of nice, helpful people on planes!
I think I'll ease off the charity clothes and check the carryon next trip.

Last port - clothes and suitcase left in the stateroom!

















*Travel note: The cruise ship was a Regent (supposedly high end, luxury small ships), however don't think I'd go with them again. Major errors both in Regent getting us to the ship from the airport and Regent changing the flight home without notice to an hour before we were delivered by them to the airport!!! And I wasn't impressed with the food all that much. However in their favor the drinks were all included! 🍸


----------



## venicelocke (4 mo ago)

Don’t overpack. I took a huge suitcase overseas and didn’t end up wearing half the stuff i brought, but i had to buy more underwear and socks because i didn’t bring enough of those.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This may be helpful:
*








Packing Tips For Travel


The word "travel" comes to us from the French word "travailler" meaning "to work hard." No wonder there's so much labor involved. Here are some great travel packing tips to make your upcoming travel pain-free! They say getting there is half the fun, but getting ready for when you get there is...




www.askandyaboutclothes.com




*There are lots of great articles (hey, I wrote them  !) on the site. But with the new software they are more difficult to find. Just search!
In just over a week, my wife and I are doing a cruise down the East side of Mexico and Central America ending at the Panama Canal, but then back up to Florida. * I keep checking on the next Hurricane!! ☔*
It's going to be hot and I'm going casual. No sport jacket, no tie, no pocket squares! But presentable, quality clothing. And I'll look fine with a dark Cardigan sweater and dress/sport/or knit shirt.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Any packing suggestion if going to a very cold location (NYC in early January) but still need to dress up (suit) for at least one evening? Specifically, outerwear.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mute said:


> Any packing suggestion if going to a very cold location (NYC in early January) but still need to dress up (suit) for at least one evening? Specifically, outerwear.


Try to pack a lot of warm clothing especially gloves, hats, scarves and maybe even earmuffs.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Andy said:


> ...my wife and I are doing a cruise down the East side of Mexico and Central America ending at the Panama Canal, but then back up to Florida. * I keep checking on the next Hurricane!! ☔*
> It's going to be hot and I'm going casual. No sport jacket, no tie, no pocket squares! But presentable, quality clothing. And I'll look fine with a dark Cardigan sweater and dress/sport/or knit shirt.


This was a Viking Cruise so small upscale ship and with going very casual in a carry-on suitcase, I was still (my opinion ) the best dressed guy on the ship!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mute said:


> Any packing suggestion if going to a very cold location (NYC in early January) but still need to dress up (suit) for at least one evening? Specifically, outerwear.


Mute:
Two considerations: How much will you be outside and heavy clothes are much more bulky to pack. Howard's suggestions - gloves, scarves, and a hat are good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> This was a Viking Cruise so small upscale ship and with going very casual in a carry-on suitcase, I was still (my opinion ) the best dressed guy on the ship!


Well, of course!


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Andy said:


> Mute:
> Two considerations: How much will you be outside and heavy clothes are much more bulky to pack. Howard's suggestions - gloves, scarves, and a hat are good.


The accessories are obvious. I'll try to stay indoor as much as I can and if it's more convenient to use a taxi than the subways, I'm ok with that. I'm just thinking if I could get away with a single heavy outer garment or if I should bring an overcoat.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Shoes are always my biggest problem. My favorite travel tip is my navy blue blazer-- I can wear it with jeans or khakis on the airplane, and then dress it up with a nice shirt and tie when I'm at my destination. And I never have to pack it. Plus all the pockets are quite useful in airports and in transit generally.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

some_dude:
Smart! And wear your heaviest shoes on the airplaine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

some_dude said:


> Shoes are always my biggest problem. My favorite travel tip is my navy blue blazer-- I can wear it with jeans or khakis on the airplane, and then dress it up with a nice shirt and tie when I'm at my destination. And I never have to pack it. Plus all the pockets are quite useful in airports and in transit generally.


Jackets make great carryons.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

There was a tip I saw the other day (TV or newspaper?) that pillows carried on did not count as "carry-on" luggage so you could fill them up with stuff. ??


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

My issue with shoes is that I need too many variations for too many different activities. At a minimum, I always have some "dressy" shoes and some walking/hiking shoes. But then, if it is summer, I need a different shoe or sandal that can be worn with shorts. Sometimes I need an athletic shoe (although that can often double as the walking/hiking shoe)... so at a minimum I have two pairs and often three.


----------

